# Pulling on the lead



## lizweb

Ideas, please on how to stop Poppy pulling when on the lead. I've tried changing direction, turning in a circle, standing still, having toy or treat juust above her, now I'm out of ideas. Sometimes we only get a few yards! The only thing to get further is to keep her on a really short lead and take her out with my other dog, at least we get to meet other dogs in the park so she gets socialised.


----------



## fairlie

2nd is the pro on this one.  I think it goes something like this. On lead keep her at your side, count one step, if lead is loose then treat, keep walking then treat after two loose lead steps, then raise the bar to three, then four and on and up. When you get to a big number (18?) start treating randomly. If I have this right you don't go back down so you might be at some numbers for a bit? Or maybe you start counting from 1 again when they pull?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

The method Fairlie describes is called the 300 Peck method http://www.pawsitivelydogs.co.uk/300peck.pdf

Lead walking it all about being totally consistent every time you take the dog out and never going anywhere when the dog is pulling on the lead - as this is not something we humans are good at I now like to stack the odds a little further in our favour. So I have the dog wear a comfortable harness when it is out and when I do not have time to concentrate on lead walking the lead is attached to the harness and I do not overly worry. When I do have time (and patience  ) to work on lead walking I attach the lead to the collar and use the 300 peck method to build the amount of steps the dog is taking between rewards. If the dog does pull I stop and bring them back to me (making the dog do the work not pulling with the lead) and then start again. If they won't come back to me I turn and walk the other way until they get back to a slack lead then turn back to continue with the way I was going.


----------



## Marzi

Lead walking - 
Consistency.
With three I have rules - if the lead is tight I stop walking until all dogs are back by or behind me. You should see the way Inzi and Kiki roll their eyes as we wait for Dot to remember that pulling does not get you there faster 
Sometimes I help her by giving a verbal 'uh' just before the lead goes tight and I stop so that she has a millisecond to steady back to me.
I have a 'Nice Walking' request for when we are just out walking on lead, as opposed to 'heel close' when I am working them one at a time in heel work.
They also in theory respond to 'get back' - which when they are off lead means I expect them to be behind me. ie if we are being approached by a dog I don't know or there are joggers or picnickers ahead!
Theory and practice are sadly not always the same. When practice lets me down - I need to practice more


----------



## DB1

Still working on it, Dudley is 3 and a half!


----------



## Marzi

The thing is even when I nail the forward pulling I struggle to stop the vertical bouncing


----------



## lizweb

Thanks everyone. Wish I could get passed the first step!
I just hope she will calm down a bit!


----------



## Catherine malcolmson

Barney is 10 months now,and lead walking is a trial,went to puppy training got all the right advice,but three different people walk him,myself who sticks to the rules,my hubby who tries his best but when I tell him what he is doing wrong says I'm nagging,then there's my son who walks and texts at same time.So you could say a confused Barney.When I walk him I have days when I hardly ever correct him and so proud of him,them sometimes he's excitable and I feel like I'm telling him off all the time.Its trial and error ,I've spoken to a local professional dog walker and she says he's part cocker only 10 months old and that I'm expecting too much at that age


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Sounds like you are doing really well. Get him a harness so the others walk him on that and you walk him on his collar so the others are not undoing all your hard work. Don't forget to reward the good at well as correct the less good too


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

You could also try a gentle leader for your husband and son to use. It reinforces all of the things you are trying to teach with good loose leash behavior without having the human have to be too conscientious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beekeeper

2ndhandgal said:


> Sounds like you are doing really well. Get him a harness so the others walk him on that and you walk him on his collar so the others are not undoing all your hard work. Don't forget to reward the good at well as correct the less good too


What difference do harnesses make? I've never used one and someone told me they make pulling worse as dogs can pull from the chest. That can't be the case though! Do you recommend them for pullers?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

My opinion is dogs can pull in practically anything they wear, including headcollars and choke chains - so I would prefer them to be comfortable while they are learning to walk nicely and a well fitted comfortable harness means the pressure is not on their neck if they do pull so ideal for busy locations where they may pull a little more and also ideal for pups who are learning what walking on the lead is all about.

When I am teaching a dog to walk on a loose lead I want the lead to remain loose so it does not matter what it is connected to in that respect, I will not walk forward when the lead is tight and will encourage the dog to come back to me not use the lead to pull them. I would far rather see a dog who was comfortable in a harness while they were learning than the dogs you see who are straining on the collar and gasping for air. 

Now mine are grown up I generally expect them to walk nicely just on a collar, but if I am going somewhere more exciting where they may need to be on lead for a while I will use a harness so for example on Sundays walk they wore harnesses (as did my friends dogs)


----------



## Alinos

Zorro would pull like crazy on a regular harmess (he's never had a collar) finally I researched and found a harness that has the leash attached in the front. It's called Easy Walk. Cut down his pulling by almost 80%. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizweb

*Pullin on a lead*

Thanks, I'll try that harness as walking is not going too well! We manage about 50 yards with loads of treats, then either Poppy or myself get fed up!
Loosing all my doggie friends at the park as we never get that far and my other dogs are loosing out on meeting their pals!


----------



## fairlie

For relentless pullers the haltie style lead works well, it operates on the same principal as a halter for a horse, because dogs will pull with their necks and chests but never with their snouts.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

lizweb said:


> Thanks, I'll try that harness as walking is not going too well! We manage about 50 yards with loads of treats, then either Poppy or myself get fed up!
> Loosing all my doggie friends at the park as we never get that far and my other dogs are loosing out on meeting their pals!


Can you stick them in the car to get to the park without pulling, then have separate lead walking training at other times once energy has been burned off with a good run with pals


----------



## lizweb

*Pulling on lead*

Don't drive!
Glad to say Poppy is walking much better! Been taking her out in the evening and she doesn't like the dark! All is fine till we head for home and she pulls like mad. I've changed the routes, but she knows when we are heading back, still a big improvement!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Well done  calm and persistent work in the end


----------



## fairlie

Are there people waiitng for her at home? This is one area with Rufus that we have never been able to crack. If one of us is left behind he does this crazy crab like scramble to get back to them. If he had his way our whole pack (family) would remain together all the time.


----------



## lizweb

fairlie said:


> Are there people waiitng for her at home? This is one area with Rufus that we have never been able to crack. If one of us is left behind he does this crazy crab like scramble to get back to them. If he had his way our whole pack (family) would remain together all the time.


Nobody at home in the morning or afternoon, but in the evening there usually is someone in.
Fingers crossed she will improve as she gets older.


----------

